# Offer of feed bestows Lovebirds



## Rrune (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi , 

As some of you have seen i have 12 bantam hens in my yarden. Friday i pickedup about 100lbs of feed (layer crumble and wild bird seed), i do my own mixing. Well finally got to mixing everything up and the layer crumble is all dust/powder. I guess i got the last of the grind on that one. So i went back yesterday to rebuy 100lbs to mix again but this time with proper crumbles and on my way home i was thinking to myself what on earth will i do with the stuff i mixed this weekend as i cannot use it (the wind blows it and any bit of moisture turns it to mud.) So thinking of this old house down the road with its big chicken flight filled to the brim with birds of every shape and size i decided to go knock on the door to offer it to them. I met the sweetest elderly lady who was toting a bottle of oxygen, i swear she couldn't of been 4ft tall. I explain to her that i would like to offer the 100lbs to her for her birds if she would like it and she chuckles and says to me to look over out towards the pens. Sure enough it was all emptied, turns out she can no longer afford to keep them so she gave them all away just the night before. I cannot believe my timing. So i left my number incase she knows someone who would like the feed. In the meantime i called the Humane Society and they were more than willing to take the feed if the lady does not call me back. 

She called bright and early this morning at 6:59am ( i had mentioned i get up everyday at 7am LOL) ... and she tells me her daughter will call me about the feed. Sure enough 5 minutes later her daughter calls and we set up a time this evening for her to come get it with her son. During our conversation my little parakeet is just screaming his little head off to announce the morning and to remind me that i have not yet had my coffeee LOL, and so the daughter mentions that her Mom also has to find a home for 7 peachfaced lovebirds which she can no longer afford to keep. Now i know lovebirds because just 4 years ago my dearest friend Andy the Lovebird passed away, he had been with me for 11 years and i was his 3rd owner. So no telling how old he really was. I do know they can be loud and i remember how incredibly mean my little Andy was when i first got him. So i agreed and she said Thursday she will be off work and wants to scrub the entire cage out **** and span before i take them home. Wow .. Lovebirds, .... coffee is finally setting into the brain and i am realizing i really know how to bite the big parts off LOL 

I am happy with alot of trepidation, but how i love an excuse to have another great project. Here in the desert lovebirds can stay outside with no problems thru spring, summer, and winter, sorry ...meant to say Fall, not winter.. (so editing and leaving my mistake for those that read this already. I would never leave a lovebird out during the winter.) I am thinking a Gazebo style cage would look excellent out in my garden. <smile> 

Take care all, Huggs, ...Ron 

...Well thats it to report ..one good deed deserves another.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You never know what happens when you do a good deed, except for the obviously good feeling you get inside. You are receiving a bonus, 7 of them!

Thank you for sharing. I can feel the enthusiasm in your anticipation of your new babies!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*How kind*

Give and it will be given to you, preesed down and over flowing. You gave and it will be over flying. So Happy for your blessing. Let us know all the names and colors.


----------

